# No Stress Solving 2017 - Sunday, July 2nd (Marietta, GA)



## Torch (May 29, 2017)

*Date:*
July 2nd, 2017

Hey y'all! After the two-day, almost-all-events extravaganza that was Mountain View Open, I decided to make my next comp more laid-back with some fun events. Therefore, this comp has a variety of unofficial events, ranging all the way from the simple Rubik's Magic to the fearsome Gigaminx. Hope to see you there!

*Official Events:*
3x3 - 2 rounds
2x2 - 2 rounds

*Unofficial Events:*
Match the Scramble
TeamBLD
Kilominx
Gigaminx
Magic
Master Magic
Mirror Blocks
Mini Guildford Challenge
Full Guildford Challenge
Master Pyraminx (Tentative)

*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NoStressSolving2017

*Location:*
Northeast Cobb Community Center
3100 Jaycee Dr
Marietta, GA 30062

Directions (use these or you'll get lost)

*Registration Fee:*
$10

There is a 60 competitor limit for this competition.

Lunch TBD
Sponsor TBD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 29, 2017)

This is a great idea. That is all.


----------



## YouCubing (May 29, 2017)

woah this is cool
i'll have to get a good gigaminx, a master pyraminx and a master magic then


----------



## Meow (May 29, 2017)

It's the best two official events! awesome


----------



## JTcuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey, it's on my birthday! I wish I could go, cause it's right by where I live, but I'm gonna be out of town


----------



## Torch (Jun 22, 2017)

There are only five spots remaining for this competition, and registration will close Sunday! Sign up soon if you don't want to miss out.


----------

